# يارب اذا نسيتك لا تنسانى !!



## اني بل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

يارب ساعدني ان اقول الحق في وجه الاقوياء 
وساعدني ان لا اقول الباطل لاكسب تصفيق الضعفاء 
يارب اذا اعتطيتني مالا احفظني من شره 
واذا اعطيتني قوة فامنحني نورا ساطعا لعقلي 
واذا اعطيتني نجاحا فأعطني معه تواضعا 
يارب ، ساعدني ان ارى نواحي الخير كلها 
ولا تتركني اتهم خصومي بالشر لانهم ليسوا من رأيي 
يارب علمني ان احب الناس كما احببتني 
وعلمني ان احاسب نفسي دون ان ادين الناس 
يارب ، لا تدعني اصاب بالغرور اذا نجحت 
ولا ان اصاب باليأس اذا فشلت 
يارب ، علمني ان التسامح هو اسمى مراتب القوة 
وان حب الانتقام هو اول مظاهر الضعف 
يارب اذا جردتني من المال اترك لي الايمان
واذا جرتني من النجاح اترك لي الامل 
واذا جردتني من نعمة الصحة اترك لي نعمة التعزية 
يارب اذا اسأت الى الناس اعطني شجاعة الاعتذار
واذا اساء الى الناس اعطني شجاعة العفو..

امين ​


----------



## العراقيه (2 يناير 2011)

*امين*
*صلاة في منتهى الروعه غاليتي*​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2011)

صلاه جميله


----------



## اني بل (5 يناير 2011)

العراقيه قال:


> *امين*
> 
> 
> *صلاة في منتهى الروعه غاليتي*​


 
ميرسي ياحلوتي


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــن
> 
> شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

ميرسي كثثير


----------

